# 2007 dodge ram 3500 ctd high idle



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I went to the dealership today to turn on the high idle feature on the truck and they said they couldn't. They believe it has something to do with the pto dump box.

Anyone else have this problem and is there a way to activate the high idle?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

the manual trucks use a neutral safety switch. If you have a friend with a Smarty programmer they can flash it for you Thumbs Up


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

unfortunately its not manual, is there a way around the pto?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

So off topic sorry, but if it has a PTO then I'm assuming you got the AISIN 6 speed tranny (automatic) correct?

I don't believe the 68RFE has the PTO capability.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

It is a 6 speed, and the dump runs off a pto and the jake brake is so cool. Would this tranny not be capable of the high idle?

Its getting cold and it sucks to not have the high idle!? I also wondered if the emission junk effects it


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

you would think the high idle would be mandatory with the pto if you were to run something other than a dump on it... 

cumminsforum.com would ge a good place to start surfing the search button in the 6.7 forums for deletes Thumbs Up


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

When the PTO is activated is it done @ idle??? Seems to most have a way to govern the rpm of the engine.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1518353 said:


> When the PTO is activated is it done @ idle??? Seems to most have a way to govern the rpm of the engine.


Took the thought right out of my brain.

When ever it is cold out side, it turn the PTO switch on on my GMC 1 ton and it ramps the RPM's up.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

cmo18;1518007 said:


> It is a 6 speed, and the dump runs off a pto and the jake brake is so cool. Would this tranny not be capable of the high idle?
> 
> Its getting cold and it sucks to not have the high idle!? I also wondered if the emission junk effects it


Reason I ask is because that is a very nice setup, basically is the answer for all those guys who say "If they put the Allison behind the cummins it'd be the perfect setup". Fact is the GM Allison can't hold with the cummins torque, without upgrades. Allison/AISIN worked side by side and this tranny is the result - its gearing is very close and it is a STRONG tranny. So much so that the 2013 Ram 3500's will be using it instead of the 68RFE in a "higher output" version of the Cummins.

Anyways, I found this article on how to turn on the high idle, but it does require a starscan tool or Smarty to turn on. Odd your dealer would say because of the PTO - the PTO requires higher idle...

This article is from http://carbonitecummins.com/articles.htm

Click on the link - "manual high idle" and it will download a PDF File.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Philbilly2;1518372 said:


> Took the thought right out of my brain.
> 
> When ever it is cold out side, it turn the PTO switch on on my GMC 1 ton and it ramps the RPM's up.


That realy got my hopes up, but no luck. To use the dump we just push the throttle but normally dont need too.

Dealer blamed it on the dump install saying it must of overrided that function??

They put the scanner on it and enabled the feuture but it didnt work.

How do I know if the truck has the Aisin tranny? and if it does I'm very glad to hear its strong haha


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plowguy43;1518462 said:


> Reason I ask is because that is a very nice setup, basically is the answer for all those guys who say "If they put the Allison behind the cummins it'd be the perfect setup". Fact is the GM Allison can't hold with the cummins torque, without upgrades. Allison/AISIN worked side by side and this tranny is the result - its gearing is very close and it is a STRONG tranny. So much so that the 2013 Ram 3500's will be using it instead of the 68RFE in a "higher output" version of the Cummins.
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Wow, now that is funny. Seriously, an Allison can't handle the torque of a Cummins... Seriously???? They put Allisons in semis. Your little 6.7 Dodge puts out more torque than a semi? Just because the Allision 1000 transmission that is behind a Duramax may not handle the torque (which I pretty much doubt) that does not mean the Allison as a company can't come up with somthing else that can handle this super torque dodge motor.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Philbilly2;1518883 said:


> plowguy43;1518462 said:
> 
> 
> > Reason I ask is because that is a very nice setup, basically is the answer for all those guys who say "If they put the Allison behind the cummins it'd be the perfect setup". Fact is the *GM Allison can't hold with the cummins torque, without upgrades*. Allison/AISIN worked side by side and this tranny is the result - its gearing is very close and it is a STRONG tranny. So much so that the 2013 Ram 3500's will be using it instead of the 68RFE in a "higher output" version of the Cummins.
> ...


Wow did I mention the Allison behind a Semi??? No a little closer reading and you'd clearly see that I stated the GM Allison (1000) can't handle the torque of the Cummins. And I also mentioned without upgrades, which is 100% correct. Check out anyone who has attempted the swap and you'd see that the low end torque of the cummins kills a stock Allison (*FROM A GM / 1000*) Of course a Dmax owner would come out of the woodwork defending the Allison using a Semi version for the backbone of his statement. Can one be put behind a cummins and driven, sure but not reliably for very long.

cmo18 - did you check out the PDF I posted up? Give that a try and see if it works.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

You tell 'em . I love it when people can't comprehend what they read and then begin to rant.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

plowguy43;1518953 said:


> Wow did I mention the Allison behind a Semi??? No a little closer reading and you'd clearly see that I stated the GM Allison (1000) can't handle the torque of the Cummins. And I also mentioned without upgrades, which is 100% correct. Check out anyone who has attempted the swap and you'd see that the low end torque of the cummins kills a stock Allison (*FROM A GM / 1000*) Of course a Dmax owner would come out of the woodwork defending the Allison using a Semi version for the backbone of his statement. Can one be put behind a cummins and driven, sure but not reliably for very long.
> 
> cmo18 - did you check out the PDF I posted up? Give that a try and see if it works.


I do not have a programmer, but I went to another dealership and they told me the truck does not have that option available. I thought all dodges do?

Since the truck has a pto, would they changed something in the truck?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Also is there a Chrysler canada I could contact about this issue as both dealerhsip in my area have no clue


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Try doing a search on turbodieselregister.com. Much info available there.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

For some reson I think the fast idle is disabled due to the emission garbage of the early 6.7. Pluging in the truck with a timer might be a resonable cheap fix for those super cold AM starts.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

I enabled my high idle on my 08 2500 6.7 cummins 6 speed auto, with my PPE programmer...all I have to do is turn on cruise control, then hit SET and it bumps up. Is that how you are trying to get it to work, or are you trying a differerent process?


----------



## slim_blevins (Nov 3, 2009)

most programmers offer the high idle feature. i have a h&s xrt pro and without it i dont have the high idle


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Take it to a Cummins shop, not the dodge dealer. You truck should have the cold idle program available to turn on that kills 3 jugs to make more heat by working 3 harder and a high idle. 

There should also be a snow plow mode you can turn on yourself that will keep the fan spinning at while you're pushing snow to keep the air flow up.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

The cyl deactivation hasn't been available for years. The high idle feature should be able to be activated by the dealer. An outside Cummins shop can't access the ECM. Has to be a dodge dealer with Chrysler software. As I said before, go do a search on TDR, more and better info there.


----------

